
Against Intellectual Property [book, 2008] - kardashev
https://mises.org/library/against-intellectual-property-0
======
kardashev
Most people consider intellectual property as a given, and believe without
questioning that IP promotes innovation. This book examines those types of
arguments and makes a case that IP hinders innovation. Relevant considering
the recent Oculus case.

